# PE Certificate Frames



## Melanie11

I am in Florida and I was wondering where everyone who framed their PE Certificate got the frame and how much they paid. I went to Michaels to get an estimate on custom framing since they always have that 50% coupon but it was still almost $200 which seems really high to me. I saw that FES does framing for about $130 including shipping but I am not sure of the quality of the frame. Just wondering what everyone else did!


----------



## kevo_55

I've had both my MN and MA PE certs framed at those type of places. I believed that I used Joann Fabrics for this, but Michaels was my 2nd choice. Since they aren't as big as the FL cert, they costed maybe $160 each with a 60% cupon. It is pricey, but it looks really nice on the wall.

The way I see it, you worked so hard for something why not make it look nice?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have a friend that owns a frame shop and I'm going to have him do it, since I'm enshrining my NCEES pencil and TI-30X IIs.


----------



## DVINNY

I had my College Degree, and PE certificate both framed to match, and it was at a custom framing store, cost $150 for both.

They look great, I can't complain.


----------



## Melanie11

DVINNY said:


> I had my College Degree, and PE certificate both framed to match, and it was at a custom framing store, cost $150 for both.They look great, I can't complain.



Wow thats a great deal! They do look really nice


----------



## Guest

Melanie11 said:


> I am in Florida and I was wondering where everyone who framed their PE Certificate got the frame and how much they paid. I went to Michaels to get an estimate on custom framing since they always have that 50% coupon but it was still almost $200 which seems really high to me. I saw that FES does framing for about $130 including shipping but I am not sure of the quality of the frame. Just wondering what everyone else did!


FWIW - I have been told by other exam takers that FES is about the best deal going. I haven't framed mine yet but I will probably ask family members to pay for framing for my PE cert + MS Degree once I pass instead of other fancy presents.



DVINNY said:


> I had my College Degree, and PE certificate both framed to match, and it was at a custom framing store, cost $150 for both.


WOWWIES !!!! That is awesome DVINNY !!! lusone:

JR


----------



## roadwreck

kevo_55 said:


> The way I see it, you worked so hard for something why not make it look nice?


Hmmmm...

...I guess I should get my degree framed first then since it took a lot more time, effort and money to obtain and it is still sitting in a cardboard tube in a closet at home.


----------



## kevo_55

Captain Worley said:


> I have a friend that owns a frame shop and I'm going to have him do it, since I'm enshrining my NCEES pencil and TI-30X IIs.


I hope that you don't also enshine the clothes you wore to the exam too!! :joke:


----------



## Melanie11

Anyone have the FES frame? I sent them an email this morning asking them if they had color pictures of them and I got a call back within an hour from Judy who told me she has been at FES for 22 years and that the frames are very high quality and can't be beat. She said she hasn't heard any compliants. I thought that was interesting but I also was surprised to get a call back in response to an email! They must be slow


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Hmmmm...
> ...I guess I should get my degree framed first then since it took a lot more time, effort and money to obtain and it is still sitting in a cardboard tube in a closet at home.


I'm in the same boat. Both my undergraduate and graduate degrees are still in the mailers they came in and are residing behind a speaker in my parents house. I opened the undergraduate degree to see if they spelled my name right, but I never laid eyes on my graduate degree.


----------



## Hockeyfan960

I went to Wal-Mart...they have a ton of good frames...some even have the edging...for under $20....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

kevo_55 said:


> I hope that you don't also enshine the clothes you wore to the exam too!! :joke:


What makes you think I wore clothes? The NCEES rules did not expressly forbid nudity.


----------



## Guest

Hockeyfan960 said:


> I went to Wal-Mart...they have a ton of good frames...some even have the edging...for under $20....


The Wall Certificates in Florida are not a standard size - Walmart frames won't work in this case.



Captain Worley said:


> What makes you think I wore clothes? The NCEES rules did not expressly forbid nudity.


:woot: :woot:

JR


----------



## Guest

Melanie11 said:


> Anyone have the FES frame?


My new supervisor had his FBPE Wall Certificate framed by FES. It does look nice! The frame is a braid-like design and the certificate overlays a deep burgundy mat. Also, the glass isn't the cheapo kind - it is slighly opaque as to avoid the 'glare' that regular glass gives off.

Do you want me to sneak a



of it for you??? 

JR


----------



## kevo_55

CW, you're right about the clothes rule for the exams.

Hmm, mental note......


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^There is some thought behgind the nudity. it distracts others and lowers the score for the group, making your test better relative to theirs.


----------



## Melanie11

jregieng said:


> My new supervisor had his FBPE Wall Certificate framed by FES. It does look nice! The frame is a braid-like design and the certificate overlays a deep burgundy mat. Also, the glass isn't the cheapo kind - it is slighly opaque as to avoid the 'glare' that regular glass gives off.
> Do you want me to sneak a
> 
> 
> 
> of it for you???
> 
> JR


That would be great!! Thanks! :multiplespotting:


----------



## engr_tam

Captain Worley said:


> ^^There is some thought behgind the nudity. it distracts others and lowers the score for the group, making your test better relative to theirs.


Future exam takers - take note!

To prepare for the exam, wouldn't you have to be 'comfortable' in what you are (not) wearing at the actual exam?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Oh, definitely. Being uncomfortable being nude in front of a roomful of people would wreck your exam score. Might want to clock some time as a pole dancer or something to gain confidence.


----------



## Jennifer Price

Captain Worley said:


> ^^There is some thought behgind the nudity. it distracts others and lowers the score for the group, making your test better relative to theirs.



Or if you are male...it could really embarass you if your exam room is as cold as my exam room was in the morning


----------



## kevo_55

^^ ZING!


----------



## moderndoug

I had mine laminated onto a "special black edition" placque from Michael Sutter (www.michaelsutter.com), just like my undergrad and graduate degrees. It looks fantastic and only cost $97 plus $10 shipping. The only downside is that the gold seal gets flattened in the process, but it still looks official and will not fade EVER! They will do any document this way, and they look better and better the more you line them up - very Mies-like.


----------



## SSmith

moderndoug said:


> I had mine laminated onto a "special black edition" placque from Michael Sutter (www.michaelsutter.com), just like my undergrad and graduate degrees. It looks fantastic and only cost $97 plus $10 shipping. The only downside is that the gold seal gets flattened in the process, but it still looks official and will not fade EVER! They will do any document this way, and they look better and better the more you line them up - very Mies-like.


How does that website generate any business?


----------



## moderndoug

SSmith said:


> How does that website generate any business?


Mostly Michael Sutter works directly with Universities. When I graduated from undergrad back in 1987, they had a deal where I could keep my copy of the diploma (loose) and they would get a 2nd copy from the school (free) for laminating. When I finished grad school in 2000, I had to provide the diploma, but they still had the "special black edition", just like with the PE last year. Personally, I hate the traditional glass and concave fake wood frame look around documents, plus they have to be matted, so this turned out to be a good alternative for me. Again, the look is better with multiple similarly "placqued" docs arranged together, a single doc looks fairly cold and modern.


----------



## Melanie11

So just to update. I decided to go with the FES Frame and my parents got it for me for my birthday and I am very happy with it. It is perfect for the Florida Certificates and a very nice quality. I got the Mahogany. I hung it in my office this week so my fellow workers have some proof after all this time! hehe


----------



## cantaloup

I receive my TX PE certificate yesterday, I got 2 frames (real wood frame) from a dollar store for my college degree and the PE certificate. Looks good. I realize the way the Board sealed my certificate not like the college sheepskin: the Board made the embossed foil then attached/glued to the certificate instead of glue the blank foil on the certificate first then emboss the seal (this way the certificate has the imprint too)

What's about yours ?


----------



## Guest

Melanie11 said:


> I hung it in my office this week so my fellow workers have some proof after all this time! hehe


How about the picture for us curious minds ?? 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I just dropped my stuff off at the frame shop Friday. because of the height of the calculator, he had to order some special frame, so it might be a couple of weeks before I get it back.


----------



## sergcanes98

Speaking of P.E. Certificates, I saw my license # in the www.myfloridalicense, and was curious about how long does it take to get the actual certificate?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

sergcanes98 said:


> Speaking of P.E. Certificates, I saw my license # in the www.myfloridalicense, and was curious about how long does it take to get the actual certificate?
> Thanks!


You should be seeing it real soon - no later than next week.

JR


----------



## Melanie11

jregieng said:


> You should be seeing it real soon - no later than next week.
> JR


Are all the numbers up on myfloridalicense.com? One of my friends told me he passed but it still says "eligible for exam".


----------



## sergcanes98

jregieng said:


> You should be seeing it real soon - no later than next week.
> JR


Thanks JR! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Slugger926

I got a $15 glass frame from Walgreens. It looks nice and profesional.


----------



## jeb6294

jregieng said:


> The Wall Certificates in Florida are not a standard size - Walmart frames won't work in this case.
> JR


That's the way Ohio's are as well...they are almost a standard size but not quite.

I ended up getting an off-the-shelf frame at Michaels (you can get a really nice frame pretty cheap off the rack) and then we went back to the area where they do the custom framing and had them cut a mat to fit. I suppose if someone really wanted to measure they would see that the width of the mat isn't 100%, but you can't tell just by looking at it. Since it seems like they always have their crap on sale, I ended up getting my certificate framed for about $20 and it looks just as good as my diploma which my mom had custom framed for $150.


----------



## knight1fox3

Thought I would resurrect this thread to see if anyone else had additional feedback on if they planned to get a frame for their certificate. I found this website which has some nice options for personalization. Not too cheap but also not as expensive as other sites I found. Any additional suggestions on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Dleg

Don't you have any local frame shops? Seems like, at least back when I lived in the mainland, there were always little, mom-and-pop (usually just mom) frame shops around. Your PE license is a major achievement. Doesn't that deserve something a little nicer than a ready-made Walmart frame, and doesn't that also deserve a little support for your local economy?

(says the guy with the ready-made Costco frame that fit his PE license perfectly)


----------



## navyasw02

Michaels has some good frames. I put all my diplomas in nice wood ones that come already set up with matte board so you just put the thing in and tape the corners and it looks professionally done.

For my PE certificate though, I'm planning on getting it laser engraved. One of my friends has his college diploma laser engraved onto metal and mounted on wood and it looks really good. I'll find out the name of the company and post it here.


----------



## Master slacker

$20 from Hobby Lobby. Good enough.

I just got myself a router and will be building myself a router table soon. I was planning on making some frames for the house and may replace some of the "more affordable" ones we already have.


----------



## navyasw02

This is what my friend has for his college diploma. Looks great and I'll probably do it for the PE Certificate.

http://www.massillonplaque.com/content.php?pageid=117


----------



## mallen

cantaloup said:


> I receive my TX PE certificate yesterday, I got 2 frames (real wood frame) from a dollar store for my college degree and the PE certificate. Looks good. I realize the way the Board sealed my certificate not like the college sheepskin: the Board made the embossed foil then attached/glued to the certificate instead of glue the blank foil on the certificate first then emboss the seal (this way the certificate has the imprint too)
> What's about yours ?


I received my WA certificate last wednesday (Feb 23rd) and it's the same as yours: the already embossed foil was glued to the certificate. Kind of cheap way of doing it, but oh well.

I 'll be using this company: www.justdiplomaframes.com

They seem very reasonable compared to all other framing options I found.

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## cableguy

I bought this $15 frame from Amazon for my 8 1/2" x 11" Texas PE certificate:

http://www.amazon.com/DAX-Photo-Frame-Rose..._lp_edpp_ttl_ex

Looks great. Really nice. I did order something else at the same time (a book), so it was double-boxed with it. Arrived in perfect shape.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

navyasw02 said:


> This is what my friend has for his college diploma. Looks great and I'll probably do it for the PE Certificate.
> http://www.massillonplaque.com/content.php?pageid=117


That's pretty cool. How much does it cost?


----------



## ironman

I went to target and got a nice frame for 35$, I got lucky and it fit just right. To go get one with nice glass and matting would cost more than I would want to spend.


----------



## Dexman PE

Got a nice frame out of the company office supply catalog for my original. I then ordered a duplicate which was mounted to a nice hardwood backing (like a plaque) then is coated with a thick poly clearcoat. Company paid for that so they could mount it in the lobby with the others already done that way. IIRC they paid approx $200 to have it done. Once I left, it has been relocated to the space above my desk at home.


----------



## navyasw02

wilheldp_PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my friend has for his college diploma. Looks great and I'll probably do it for the PE Certificate.
> http://www.massillonplaque.com/content.php?pageid=117
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. How much does it cost?
Click to expand...

Not sure, I'm waiting until my cert finally shows up and I'll get a price quote.


----------



## IlPadrino

I just used a 60% discount coupon at Michael's to frame something - it still cost almost $200, but looks great. If you can wait for a coupon, it's nice to see what you're getting in person before you place the order.


----------



## Jonjo

IlPadrino said:


> I just used a 60% discount coupon at Michael's to frame something - it still cost almost $200, but looks great. If you can wait for a coupon, it's nice to see what you're getting in person before you place the order.


I did the same , Michael's had on sell , but I pay around $ 22.00 , it look nice , try it !


----------



## snickerd3

what wall certificate? In IL you get your license. If you want the fancy wall cert you have to cough up more $$$$. so I have my license in a matted frame sitting on my file cabinet at work.


----------



## dastuff

Since I already have by NCEES and 2 PE's and plan on getting 4 more in the next few years I've gone cheaper. I got some wooden frames which sets the licenses between two frames of glass (more modern than my cherry wood diploma frames). I think they look nice and the fiance agrees so that's good enough for my artistic side.

I think they cost $18 each (compared to $100 each for my two diploma frames).


----------



## Pelambre

Hello,

Has anyone got the CA PE wall certificate yet?, so far I got the pocket certificate.

Please let me know.


----------



## Lielec11

For all those still interested take a look here: http://www.framingachievement.com/professionalengineer_plaque.htm

I will also be looking for one in the near future. Michaels sounds like an okay spot if you have the coupon.


----------



## knight1fox3

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334


----------

